# 2011 NP FFL Ranks



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the rankings after Strikeforce: Diaz vs Cyborg...


*1. jbritt: (+27)
2. Sideways222: (+23)
3. Atilak: (+11)
4. dario03: (+8)
5. BrFighter07: (+5)*



Head to head totals...



> jbritt: 1-0
> Sideways222: 1-0
> Atilak: 0-1
> dario03: 0-1


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well im on a nice start. 

Next week i have KID fighting. I hope he wins and stays active. He is the one guy i picked that i consider the unknown variable.


----------



## VJKW (Feb 1, 2011)

...


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

How you guys are ranked after UFC 126...


*
1. jbritt: (+38)
2. Life B Ez (+29)
3. Sideways222: (+25)
4. Stealthsolja (+18)
5. Atilak: (+11)
6. dario03: (+8)
7. BrFighter07: (+5)



Head to head totals...

1. Sideways222 1-0
1. (tie) Life B Ez 1-0
3. jbritt 1-1
4. Atilak 0-1
4. (tie) dario03 0-1
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Rankings after Fedor was stopped by Silva (and that doc):


*
1. jbritt: (+38)
2. Life B Ez: (+29)
3. Sideways222: (+25)
4. Hawndo: (+19) 
5. Stealthsolja (+18)
6. Atilak: (+11)
7. dario03: (+8)
8. BrFighter07: (+5)
8. (TIE) Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. Sideways222 1-0
1. (tie) Life B Ez 1-0
3. jbritt 1-1
4. Atilak 0-1
4. (tie) dario03 0-1
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I think Sergei just got me half of the points I got all year last time, good start


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

What we need is a FFL P4P list, well at least a list for #2 and lower because we all know I'm the GOAT


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

rankings after UFC 127:


*
1. Life B Ez: (+47)
2. jbritt: (+38)
3. Sideways222: (+25)
4. Stealthsolja (+20)
5. Hawndo: (+19) 
6. Syxx Paq: (+16)
7. Atilak: (+11)
8. dario03: (+8)
9. BrFighter07: (+5)
9. (TIE) Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. Life B Ez 1-0-2
2. Sideways222 1-0
3. jbritt 1-1
4. Atilak 0-1
4. (tie) dario03 0-1
*


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Really.....a majority draw?


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Dammit... I haven't even had a fighter fight yet.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New rankings including UFC on Versus 3, Strikeforce: Feijao vs Hendo and Bellator FC 35:


*
1. Life B Ez: (+58)
2. Toxic: (+40)
3. jbritt: (+38)
4. guam68: (+26)
5. Sideways222: (+25)
6. Atilak: (+22)
7. Syxx Paq: (+21)
8. Stealthsolja (+20)
9. Hawndo: (+19) 
10. dario03: (+8)
11. BrFighter07: (+5)
11. (TIE) Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. Life B Ez 2-0-2
2. Sideways222 1-0
2. (tie) guam68 1-0
4. jbritt 1-1
5. dario03 0-1
5. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
7. Atilak 0-2
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

New ranks after UFC 128:


*
1. Life B Ez: (+58)
2. jbritt: (+46)
2. (tie) Stealthsolja (+46)
4. Toxic: (+40)
5. Atilak: (+33)
6. Hawndo: (+27) 
7. guam68: (+26)
8. Sideways222: (+25)
9. Syxx Paq: (+21)
10. BrFighter07: (+20)
11. dario03: (+8)
11. (tie) enceledus: (+8)
13. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. Life B Ez 2-0-2
2. Sideways222 1-0
2. (tie) guam68 1-0
2. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
5. jbritt 1-1
6. dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
8. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ranks after UFN 24:


*
1. Life B Ez: (+58)
2. jbritt: (+46)
2. (tie) Stealthsolja (+46)
4. Toxic: (+40)
5. guam68: (+37)
6. Atilak: (+33)
7. Hawndo: (+27) 
8. Sideways222: (+25)
9. Syxx Paq: (+21)
10. BrFighter07: (+20)
11. dario03: (+8)
11. (tie) enceledus: (+8)
13. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. Life B Ez 2-0-2
2. Sideways222 1-0
2. (tie) guam68 1-0
2. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
5. jbritt 1-1
6. dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
8. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The rankings after Bellator FC 39:


*
1. Life B Ez: (+58)
2. jbritt: (+46)
2. (tie) Stealthsolja (+46)
4. Toxic: (+40)
5. guam68: (+37)
6. Atilak: (+33)
7. Hawndo: (+27) 
8. Sideways222: (+25)
9. Syxx Paq: (+21)
10. BrFighter07: (+20)
11. guy incognito: (+19)
12. dario03: (+8)
12. (tie) enceledus: (+8)
14. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. Life B Ez 2-0-2
2. Sideways222 1-0
2. (tie) guam68 1-0
2. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
5. jbritt 1-1
6. dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
8. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the ranks after Strikeforce: Diaz vs Daley and Bellator FC 40:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Life B Ez: (+66)
3. Toxic: (+50)
4. Stealthsolja (+46)
5. Hawndo: (+45) 
6. guam68: (+43)
7. Atilak: (+33)
8. Sideways222: (+25)
9. Syxx Paq: (+21)
10. BrFighter07: (+20)
11. guy incognito: (+19)
12. SM33: (+11)
13. dario03: (+8)
13. (tie) enceledus: (+8)
15. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Life B Ez 2-1-2
3. Sideways222 1-0
3. (tie) guam68 1-0
3. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
6. SM33 0-1
6. (tie) dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
9. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the rankings after UFC 129:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Life B Ez: (+66)
3. Hawndo: (+61) 
4. Toxic: (+50)
5. Stealthsolja (+46)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
8. Atilak: (+33)
9. guy incognito: (+27)
9. (tie) SM33: (+27)
11. enceledus: (+25)
12. Syxx Paq: (+21)
13. BrFighter07: (+20)
14. Rastaman: (+11)
15. dario03: (+8)
16. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
6. Rastaman 0-1
6. (tie) SM33 0-1
6. (tie) dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
10. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Man is it possible to even catch up to Jbritt lol.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Geez.. Who the hell does Jbritt have?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Man is it possible to even catch up to Jbritt lol.


I would probably be ahead of him if Penn and Fitch weren't on the shelf.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah jbritt has killed it already, I have no chance, Makdessi gave me a spinning back fist KO and I still have hardly any points.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Atleast i find comfort in having the best head to head total so far. lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One tough customer moves up in points after Hieron squeaks by at Bellator 43:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Life B Ez: (+66)
3. Hawndo: (+61) 
4. Toxic: (+59)
5. Stealthsolja (+46)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
8. Atilak: (+33)
9. guy incognito: (+27)
9. (tie) SM33: (+27)
11. enceledus: (+25)
12. Syxx Paq: (+21)
13. BrFighter07: (+20)
14. Rastaman: (+11)
15. dario03: (+8)
16. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
6. Rastaman 0-1
6. (tie) SM33 0-1
6. (tie) dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
10. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah top ten.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The lucky Lombard owner moves up after Bellator 44:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Life B Ez: (+66)
3. Hawndo: (+61) 
4. Toxic: (+59)
5. Stealthsolja (+46)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
8. Atilak: (+33)
9. guy incognito: (+27)
9. (tie) SM33: (+27)
9. (tie) dario03: (+27)
12. enceledus: (+25)
13. Syxx Paq: (+21)
14. BrFighter07: (+20)
15. Rastaman: (+11)
16. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
6. Rastaman 0-1
6. (tie) SM33 0-1
6. (tie) dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
10. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Scores updated after UFC 130 and DREAM 17:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Hawndo: (+77) 
3. Life B Ez: (+66)
4. Toxic: (+61)
5. Stealthsolja (+46)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
8. Atilak: (+33)
9. Syxx Paq: (+32)
10. guy incognito: (+29)
10. (tie) SM33: (+29)
12. dario03: (+27)
13. enceledus: (+25)
14. BrFighter07: (+20)
15. Rastaman: (+11)
16. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Stealthsolja 1-0
6. Rastaman 0-1
6. (tie) SM33 0-1
6. (tie) dario03 0-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
10. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Man I've been so busy i didn't even notice Aoki was fighting, nice surprise for me lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

TUF 13 Finale update:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Hawndo: (+77) 
3. Toxic: (+69)
4. Life B Ez: (+66)
5. Stealthsolja (+48)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
8. Atilak: (+33)
9. Syxx Paq: (+32)
10. guy incognito: (+29)
10. (tie) SM33: (+29)
12. dario03: (+27)
13. enceledus: (+25)
14. BrFighter07: (+20)
15. Rastaman: (+11)
16. Toroian: (+5)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
7. Rastaman 0-1
7. (tie) SM33 0-1
7. (tie) dario03 0-1
7. (tie) Syxx Paq 0-1
11. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The update after Saturday night's UFC 131:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Hawndo: (+77) 
3. Toxic: (+69)
4. Life B Ez: (+66)
5. Stealthsolja (+48)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
7. (tie) Syxx Paq: (+43)
9. Atilak: (+33)
10. guy incognito: (+29)
10. (tie) SM33: (+29)
12. dario03: (+27)
12. (tie) enceledus: (+27)
14. BrFighter07: (+20)
15. Rastaman: (+11)
16. Toroian: (+10)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
8. Rastaman 0-1
8. (tie) SM33 0-1
8. (tie) dario03 0-1
8. (tie) Toroian 0-1
12. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

3rd place with a team picked after the draft ended. Not to bad eh?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I got screwed with BJ and Fitch getting put on the shelf for so long.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> 3rd place with a team picked after the draft ended. Not to bad eh?


I'm determined to beat you to get those points from the challenge :thumb02: . Think winning is a long shot with jbritt storming ahead.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> 3rd place with a team picked after the draft ended. Not to bad eh?


Not bad at all, sir.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just wait till I pass you Jbritt. Toxic is gonna win this whole thing,


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Just wait till I pass you Jbritt. Toxic is gonna win this whole thing,


Talking in third person now??? Oh boy.


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Just wait till I pass you Jbritt. Toxic is gonna win this whole thing,


Well, A Vitor KO and a Marquardt decision should push me that much further away from you. 2nd place isn't too bad though


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the Strikeforce Overeem vs Werdum show update for your ranks:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Hawndo: (+77) 
3. Toxic: (+69)
4. Life B Ez: (+66)
5. Stealthsolja (+48)
6. Sideways222: (+44)
7. guam68: (+43)
7. (tie) dario03: (+43)
9. Toroian: (+40)
10. Atilak: (+33)
11. Rastaman: (+30)
12. guy incognito: (+29)
12. (tie) SM33: (+29)
14. BrFighter07: (+28)
15. enceledus: (+27)





Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
8. Rastaman 0-1
8. (tie) SM33 0-1
8. (tie) dario03 0-1
8. (tie) Toroian 0-1
12. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

hahatc said:


> hi!This was a really exceptional theme!


I agree with the above statement.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wooo!! Go Carlos Condit!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the UFC 132 update:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Hawndo: (+88) 
3. Toxic: (+69)
4. Life B Ez: (+66)
5. Sideways222: (+62)
6. Stealthsolja (+50)
7. guam68: (+43)
7. (tie) dario03: (+43)
9. Toroian: (+40)
10. Atilak: (+33)
11. Rastaman: (+30)
12. guy incognito: (+29)
12. (tie) SM33: (+29)
14. BrFighter07: (+28)
15. enceledus: (+27)







Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
9. SM33 0-1
9. (tie) dario03 0-1
9. (tie) Toroian 0-1
9. (tie) Hawndo 0-1
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> This is the UFC 132 update:
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Good stuff!! Im moving up. Jacar has a fight coming up and so does Kid yamamoto. Lets hope Kid can pull this one out unlike his last fight.


All the names in the top 5 i rezognize, i dont think thats a accident. I think there might be a correlation between posting often and knowledge. Ofcourse i recognize a few names at the bottom 2 like Guy Icignito for instance.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Wow! Went from 30k to 606k overnight . War Cruz!


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for fixing my missing points Dude. But I need to get some more points quick, going from second last year to seventh isn't to good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

DREAM GP Final Update:


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. Hawndo: (+88) 
3. Toxic: (+86)
4. Life B Ez: (+84)
5. guam68: (+69)
6. Sideways222: (+62)
7. Stealthsolja (+50)
8. dario03: (+43)
9. Toroian: (+40)
10. Atilak: (+33)
11. Rastaman: (+30)
12. guy incognito: (+29)
12. (tie) SM33: (+29)
14. BrFighter07: (+28)
15. enceledus: (+27)







Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 3-1
2. Sideways222 2-0
3. Life B Ez 2-1-2
4. guam68 1-0
4. (tie) Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
9. SM33 0-1
9. (tie) dario03 0-1
9. (tie) Toroian 0-1
9. (tie) Hawndo 0-1
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the update for Strikeforce: Fedor vs Henderson


*
1. jbritt: (+101)
2. guam68: (+98)
3. Toxic: (+94)
4. Hawndo: (+88) 
5. Life B Ez: (+84)
6. Sideways222: (+62)
7. Stealthsolja (+50)
8. dario03: (+45)
8. (tie) Toroian: (+45)
10. Atilak: (+33)
11. SM33: (+31)
12. Rastaman: (+30)
13. guy incognito: (+29)
14. BrFighter07: (+28)
15. enceledus: (+27)




Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
9. Hawndo 0-1
9. (tie) dario03 0-1
11. SM33 0-2
11. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Here's the update for Strikeforce: Fedor vs Henderson
> 
> 
> *
> ...


Damn Guam made a pretty big leap lol.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn you Toxic, creeping a head of me like that! Will still win the challenge though!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 guys move up thanks to UFC 133:


*
1. jbritt: (+119)
2. guam68: (+98)
3. Toxic: (+94)
4. Hawndo: (+88) 
5. Life B Ez: (+84)
6. guy incognito: (+66)
7. Sideways222: (+62)
8. Stealthsolja (+50)
9. dario03: (+45)
9. (tie) Toroian: (+45)
11. Atilak: (+33)
12. SM33: (+31)
13. Rastaman: (+30)
14. BrFighter07: (+28)
15. enceledus: (+27)




Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
9. Hawndo 0-1
9. (tie) dario03 0-1
11. SM33 0-2
11. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice too get some points but i can't win though.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I never stopped to consider the fact I could actually win


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Two guys down there get more points at UFC on Versus 5:


*
1. jbritt: (+119)
2. guam68: (+98)
3. Toxic: (+94)
4. Hawndo: (+88) 
5. Life B Ez: (+84)
6. guy incognito: (+66)
7. Sideways222: (+62)
8. Stealthsolja (+50)
9. dario03: (+45)
9. (tie) Toroian: (+45)
11. enceledus: (+35)
12. Atilak: (+33)
13. SM33: (+31)
14. Rastaman: (+30)
14. (tie) BrFighter07: (+30)





Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
9. Hawndo 0-1
9. (tie) dario03 0-1
11. SM33 0-2
11. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here is an update for both Bellator 48 & UFC 134:


*
1. jbritt: (+119)
2. Life B Ez: (+111)
3. guam68: (+98)
4. Toxic: (+94)
5. Hawndo: (+88) 
6. guy incognito: (+66)
7. Sideways222: (+62)
8. Atilak: (+51)
9. Stealthsolja (+50)
10. dario03: (+45)
10. (tie) Toroian: (+45)
12. BrFighter07: (+38)
13. enceledus: (+35)
14. SM33: (+31)
15. Rastaman: (+30)






Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
9. Hawndo 0-1
9. (tie) dario03 0-1
11. SM33 0-2
11. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Kid Norifumi has been the biggest disappointment on my team. When i picked him i said he was the only pick i made based on FAN status and i knew it was the shakiest choice and i still went with him. He has brought me a loss and has been plagued with injuries. I am so close to removing him.

Jacar Souza will get me a win this saturday and on October 29th both GSP and Carlos Condit will get me a finish win. Il take the next couple days to rexplain KID. He hwas been bringing my whole team down.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Things are just getting worse and worse for me.

-Kid lost and now has got injured so his fight is postponed.

-Jacar Souza lost his fight, i couldnt believe it.

-GSP was supposed to beat Diaz and Condit was supposed to beat BJ Penn. Now i get Condit vs GSP so the possible amount i can win is cut in half. I dont need half sure points i needed alot of high risk high award type points.

God ******* dammit.

Im going to change Jacar out. I dont see him fighting in a long time now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Updating the ranks after the Strikeforce Barnett vs Kharitonov show:


*
1. jbritt: (+119)
2. Life B Ez: (+111)
3. guam68: (+98)
4. Toxic: (+94)
5. Hawndo: (+93) 
6. Atilak: (+72)
7. Sideways222: (+70)
8. guy incognito: (+66)
8. (tie) dario03: (+66)
10. BrFighter07: (+57)
11. Stealthsolja (+50)
12. Toroian: (+45)
13. Syxx Paq: (+43)
14. enceledus: (+35)
15. SM33: (+31)
16. Rastaman: (+30)






Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
6. (tie) dario03 1-1
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

If I lose the Toxic challenge by one point I will set fire to this place.

Hope my boys step things up!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't worry I will make sure you lose by more than 1 point.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This update is for UFN 25:


*
1. jbritt: (+119)
2. Life B Ez: (+111)
3. guam68: (+98)
4. Toxic: (+94)
5. Hawndo: (+93) 
6. Atilak: (+72)
7. Sideways222: (+70)
8. guy incognito: (+66)
8. (tie) dario03: (+66)
10. BrFighter07: (+65)
11. Stealthsolja (+50)
12. Toroian: (+45)
13. Syxx Paq: (+43)
14. enceledus: (+35)
14. (tie) Rastaman: (+35)
16. SM33: (+31)







Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Toxic 1-0
6. Stealthsolja 1-1
6. (tie) Syxx Paq 1-1
6. (tie) Rastaman 1-1
6. (tie) dario03 1-1
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The update for the latest DREAM 17 and UFC 135:


*
1. jbritt: (+138)
2. Life B Ez: (+126)
3. Hawndo: (+114) 
4. guam68: (+98)
5. Toxic: (+94)
6. Stealthsolja (+75)
7. Atilak: (+72)
8. Sideways222: (+70)
9. guy incognito: (+66)
9. (tie) dario03: (+66)
11. BrFighter07: (+65)
12. Syxx Paq: (+54)
13. Toroian: (+45)
14. enceledus: (+35)
14. (tie) Rastaman: (+35)
16. SM33: (+31)





Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Stealthsolja 2-1
6. Toxic 1-0
7. Rastaman 1-1
7. (tie) dario03 1-1
9. Syxx Paq 1-2
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Don't worry I will make sure you lose by more than 1 point.


O'rly? :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One rasta loving member moved up some thanks to UFC on Versus 6: 


*
1. jbritt: (+138)
2. Life B Ez: (+126)
3. Hawndo: (+114) 
4. guam68: (+98)
5. Toxic: (+94)
6. Stealthsolja (+75)
7. Atilak: (+72)
8. Sideways222: (+70)
9. guy incognito: (+66)
9. (tie) dario03: (+66)
11. BrFighter07: (+65)
12. Syxx Paq: (+54)
12. (tie) Rastaman: (+54)
14. Toroian: (+45)
15. enceledus: (+35)
16. SM33: (+31)





Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Stealthsolja 2-1
6. Toxic 1-0
7. Rastaman 1-1
7. (tie) dario03 1-1
9. Syxx Paq 1-2
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bring on my Chael Sonnen points.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC 136 update! ... 


*
1. jbritt: (+138)
2. Hawndo: (+130) 
3. Life B Ez: (+126)
4. guam68: (+98)
5. Toxic: (+94)
6. Sideways222: (+86)
7. Stealthsolja (+81)
8. Rastaman: (+79)
9. dario03: (+77)
10. Atilak: (+72)
11. guy incognito: (+66)
12. BrFighter07: (+65)
13. Syxx Paq: (+54)
14. Toroian: (+45)
15. enceledus: (+43)
16. SM33: (+31)





Head to head totals...

1. guam68 3-0
2. jbritt 3-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-1-2
5. Stealthsolja 2-1
5. (tie) Rastaman 2-1
7. Toxic 1-0
8. Syxx Paq 1-2
8. (tie) dario03 1-2
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Soooooo close! :O


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am curious. So even though GSP and Condit are facing each other now, i am still going to get points for both of them being in a title fight right?



> If your fighter is on the card: +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight: +6 points
> If your fighter wins said title fight: +2 points
> If your fighter is involved in the Main Event (LAST FIGHT of the event): +3 points (regardless of win / loss)



Since i own GSP and Condit i should be getting all those points for *both *fighters no matter what correct?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah they apply to every fighter separately. I'm guessing GSP will get 5+6+2+3+3 and Condit will get 5+6+3-3.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Yeah they apply to every fighter separately. I'm guessing GSP will get 5+6+2+3+3 and Condit will get 5+6+3-3.


Its actually what i guessed i would get.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Its actually what i guessed i would get.


That's a pretty good amount of points for one event man.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> That's a pretty good amount of points for one event man.


Yup Yup. First i was mad because i was hoping that GSp would win his title fight and Carlos Condit would beat GSP in the co main event. I am not sure how many points exactly that is BUT it is alot and it would avoid the -3 points i get for one of them loosing. But this way i get a good amount and its certain. The other way even though unlikely GSP could have still lost and Carlos Condit imo had a 60/40 chance to win.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the update for UFC 137 and Bellator 56:

*
1. jbritt: (+149)
2. Life B Ez: (+131)
3. Hawndo: (+130) 
4. Toxic: (+105)
5. guam68: (+98)
6. Sideways222: (+86)
7. guy incognito: (+81)
7. (tie) Stealthsolja (+81)
9. Rastaman: (+79)
10. dario03: (+77)
11. Atilak: (+72)
12. BrFighter07: (+65)
13. Syxx Paq: (+54)
14. Toroian: (+45)
15. enceledus: (+43)
16. SM33: (+31)





Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 4-1
2. guam68 3-0
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-2-2
5. Stealthsolja 2-1
5. (tie) Rastaman 2-1
7. Toxic 1-0
8. Syxx Paq 1-2
8. (tie) dario03 1-2
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

2 guys move up a little thanks to UFC 138:

*
1. jbritt: (+149)
2. Life B Ez: (+131)
3. Hawndo: (+130) 
4. Toxic: (+105)
5. guam68: (+98)
6. Sideways222: (+86)
7. guy incognito: (+81)
7. (tie) Stealthsolja (+81)
9. Rastaman: (+79)
10. dario03: (+77)
11. Atilak: (+72)
12. BrFighter07: (+65)
13. Syxx Paq: (+54)
14. Toroian: (+50)
15. SM33: (+49)
16. enceledus: (+43)






Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 4-1
2. guam68 3-0
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Life B Ez 2-2-2
5. Stealthsolja 2-1
5. (tie) Rastaman 2-1
7. Toxic 1-0
8. Syxx Paq 1-2
8. (tie) dario03 1-2
10. SM33 0-2
10. (tie) Hawndo 0-2
10. (tie) Toroian 0-2
13. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Some people moving up because of UFC on Fox 1 (especially Syxx Paq thanks to JDS):

*
1. jbritt: (+149)
2. Hawndo: (+138) 
3. Life B Ez: (+131)
4. Toxic: (+107)
5. guam68: (+98)
6. Sideways222: (+88)
7. Syxx Paq: (+84)
8. guy incognito: (+81)
8. (tie) Stealthsolja (+81)
10. Rastaman: (+79)
11. dario03: (+77)
12. Atilak: (+72)
13. BrFighter07: (+65)
14. enceledus: (+54)
15. Toroian: (+50)
16. SM33: (+49)




Head to head totals...

1. jbritt 4-1
2. guam68 3-0
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Stealthsolja 2-1
4. (tie) Rastaman 2-1
6. Life B Ez 2-2-2
7. Syxx Paq 2-2
8. Toxic 1-1
9. Hawndo 1-2
9. (tie) dario03 1-2
11. enceledus 0-1
12. SM33 0-2
12. (tie) Toroian 0-2
14. Atilak 0-3
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

6 people move up after UFC 139 and Bellator 58:

*
1. Hawndo: (+154) 
2. jbritt: (+149)
3. Life B Ez: (+131)
4. guam68: (+109)
5. Toxic: (+107)
6. dario03: (+93)
7. guy incognito: (+92)
8. Syxx Paq: (+90)
9. Sideways222: (+88)
10. Stealthsolja (+81)
11. Rastaman: (+79)
12. Atilak: (+77)
13. BrFighter07: (+65)
14. enceledus: (+54)
15. Toroian: (+50)
16. SM33: (+49)




Head to head totals...

1. guam68 4-0
2. jbritt 4-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Stealthsolja 2-1
4. (tie) Rastaman 2-1
6. Life B Ez 2-2-2
7. Syxx Paq 2-2
8. Toxic 1-1
9. Hawndo 1-2
9. (tie) dario03 1-2
11. enceledus 0-1
12. SM33 0-2
12. (tie) Toroian 0-2
14. Atilak 0-4
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Really happy with this now, I only got like 30 points in total last year.  

J Britt will probably still win though.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Only Syxx Paq movin' up after the TUF show:

*
1. Hawndo: (+154) 
2. jbritt: (+149)
3. Life B Ez: (+131)
4. guam68: (+109)
5. Syxx Paq: (+108)
6. Toxic: (+107)
7. dario03: (+93)
8. guy incognito: (+92)
9. Sideways222: (+88)
10. Stealthsolja (+81)
11. Rastaman: (+79)
12. Atilak: (+77)
13. BrFighter07: (+65)
14. enceledus: (+54)
15. Toroian: (+50)
16. SM33: (+49)




Head to head totals...

1. guam68 4-0
2. jbritt 4-1
3. Sideways222 2-0
4. Stealthsolja 2-1
4. (tie) Rastaman 2-1
6. Life B Ez 2-2-2
7. Syxx Paq 2-2
8. Toxic 1-1
9. Hawndo 1-2
9. (tie) dario03 1-2
11. enceledus 0-1
12. SM33 0-2
12. (tie) Toroian 0-2
14. Atilak 0-4
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Melendez will jump JBrit ahead, but I have Aoiki fighting on the 31st now. Right down to the wire :thumb02:

I'm far too competitive but love this game.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm gonna have to start thinking about who is getting the bump....and I am not talking about herpes this time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is the update after UFC 140:

*
1. Hawndo: (+154) 
2. jbritt: (+149)
3. Life B Ez: (+131)
4. guam68: (+109)
5. Syxx Paq: (+108)
5. (tie) Stealthsolja (+108)
7. Toxic: (+107)
8. dario03: (+93)
9. guy incognito: (+92)
10. Sideways222: (+88)
11. Rastaman: (+79)
12. Atilak: (+77)
13. BrFighter07: (+65)
13. (tie) enceledus: (+65)
15. SM33: (+51)
16. Toroian: (+50)





Head to head totals...

1. guam68 4-0
2. jbritt 4-1
3. Stealthsolja 3-1
4. Sideways222 2-0
5. Rastaman 2-1
6. Life B Ez 2-2-2
7. Syxx Paq 2-2
8. Toxic 1-1
9. Hawndo 1-2
9. (tie) dario03 1-2
11. enceledus 0-2
11. (tie) SM33 0-2
11. (tie) Toroian 0-2
14. Atilak 0-4
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

guam moves up a little, jbritt moves up a lot, and Atilak even more after Strikeforce: Melendez vs Masvidal...

*
1. jbritt: (+168)
2. Hawndo: (+154) 
3. Life B Ez: (+131)
4. guam68: (+117)
5. Syxx Paq: (+108)
5. (tie) Stealthsolja (+108)
7. Toxic: (+107)
8. Atilak: (+103)
9. dario03: (+93)
10. guy incognito: (+92)
11. Sideways222: (+88)
12. Rastaman: (+79)
13. BrFighter07: (+65)
13. (tie) enceledus: (+65)
15. SM33: (+51)
16. Toroian: (+50)





Head to head totals...

1. guam68 4-0
2. jbritt 4-1
3. Stealthsolja 3-1
4. Sideways222 2-0
5. Rastaman 2-1
6. Life B Ez 2-2-2
7. Syxx Paq 2-2
8. Toxic 1-1
9. Hawndo 1-2
9. (tie) dario03 1-2
11. enceledus 0-2
11. (tie) SM33 0-2
11. (tie) Toroian 0-2
14. Atilak 0-4
*


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

These are the final rankings, congrats to the winner of the 2011 Non Paid Fantasy Fighter League... *Hawndo*!!! (Your credits are in the mail and so are the two runners up)

*
1. Hawndo: (+170) 
2. jbritt: (+168)
3. Life B Ez: (+149)
4. guam68: (+135)
5. Toxic: (+123)
6. Syxx Paq: (+108)
6. (tie) Stealthsolja (+108)
8. Atilak: (+103)
9. dario03: (+101)
10. Toroian: (+93)
11. guy incognito: (+92)
12. Sideways222: (+88)
13. Rastaman: (+84)
14. BrFighter07: (+65)
14. (tie) enceledus: (+65)
16. SM33: (+51)




Head to head totals...

1. guam68 4-0
2. jbritt 4-1
3. Stealthsolja 3-1
4. Sideways222 2-0
5. Toxic 2-1
6. Life B Ez 2-2-2
7. Rastaman 2-2
7. (tie) Syxx Paq 2-2
9. Hawndo 1-2
9. (tie) Toroian 1-2
11. dario03 1-3
12. enceledus 0-2
13. (tie) SM33 0-2
14. Atilak 0-4
*


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

By 2 points, was a close one JBritt!

Thanks guys, was great fun


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am pretty proud only 4 people beat me with team based entirely on left overs.


----------

